# VST like SD2, but for techno?



## Psilocybin (Jul 18, 2011)

So i have been using Superior Drummer 2 for all my music thus far (mostly metal). But I am trying to venture into electronica style music. Is there a VST that is basically SD2, but for techno? I like mapping out my drums on the piano roll.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about any specific electronic drum VSTs like that. Any sampler will do. It's pretty easy to download the common electronic drum samples online (search Boyinaband sample packs). You just need something to play them in.
If you don't know what a sampler is, SD2 is effectively a sampler that doesn't let you load your own samplers.
There are plenty of free sampler VSTs online in which you can load samples.
If you are looking to buy something, I recommend Battery. It is a huge commercial sampler with an absolute shit ton of routing, effects, and automation options. You can load whatever you want into it, but it does come with hundreds of preset kits, including those generally used for electronic music.

If you want free - Boyinaband sample packs and google: Free 16 pad (or however many you need) vst sampler


----------



## Psilocybin (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks, ill look into battery.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 18, 2011)

Techno.

If you mean Techno the sub-genre (as opposed to the misnomer of 'techno' being an all encompassing term for electronic music in general, which it is not) then the 2 most important drum banks you'll likely need are the 808 and 909 sound banks. There are TONS of VST emulators and/or good quality sample banks for these, and they should be readily available. I often make use of the ones built into Ableton Suite, but prior to that I used to use the ones from Propellerhead's ReBirth software. 

If you *really* wanna stick in the Toontrack environment, the only kit they make that I think might begin to fill this purpose is 'claustrophobic', which I also have but rarely use.

Very little -- if any -- "real" drum sounds in techno.


----------



## Metamurphic (Jul 28, 2011)

*Addictive Drums* will be exactly what you're looking for based on what you described in your original post. It's a vst very similar to EZ drummer but more versitile and can sound heaps better IMHO. It's got 10 or so electronica presets but when you get familiar with it you could do a lot more.


----------

